# Battlefield 3 - premium



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

As title - what's everyone's thoughts and opinions on this??

Worth a buy?

Discuss!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Battlefield 3 is amazing anyway...

I believe the premium one just allows you access to the extension packs earlier than others.

Seems good, what's the price though?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

A rip IMO. It's over the £30 mark. Just to get it two weeks early. Can't see a point but wanted to know if I'm missing the USP!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Why is it a rip? i paid £35 for the original game, with the Premium you get all the x5 expansion packs too?? which are around £10 - £15 each.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Because from what I gather, they will be free in a few weeks time anyway? Or am I misled?

Battlefield 3 is amazing though!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Im pretty sure you have to pay for them as extra DLC

Ill be surprised if EA are giving anything away for free


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

The price (as far as I am aware) is for the expansion packs which are not due for release yet, so your paying for the development.....

The bug bear for me with this (i play bf3 most days) is that if you chose not to get it you are penalised, not because you dont have the new guns or wotever, but if you are in a queue anyone with premium gets to jump the queue ahead of you.... frakkin EA.....


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

ahh my bad.

Yeah heard something about the que jumping. I dont know if im on my own here - but i think the new rent a server stuff is silly.

Admins getting power crazy!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got it. If you value the expansion packs at £10 then it's a good deal.
I went to the indian origin store and paid 1,500 rupees for it (£17)


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

about the queue jumping:
Players are divided into three groups:

1. Players on the Reserved Slots list
2. Premium players
3. Normal players

The "Reserved Slots" list is a list with player names. The list is stored locally on each server, and managed by each server administrator.

When a player attempts to enter a full server, the player will go into the queue. Later on, when a player leaves the server, one player from the queue will be let onto the server. The server will first pick a player from the Reserved Slots group; if that group is empty, one from the Premium players group; lastly, one from the Normal players group.
If there are several people in a group, the player who has been waiting the longest in a group has precedence.

In addition to this there is the "aggressive join" setting. If Aggressive Join is enabled, then if a Reserved Slots player joins the queue, a user on currently on the server will be kicked to make room for the Reserved Slots player.
The Aggressive Join setting does not apply when Premium or Normal players enter the queue.

It is common for clans and communities to use the Reserved Slots + Aggressive Join together; those who pay the monthly bills or otherwise support a server are on the list, and are guaranteed to be able to come in and play on their server. Others can play on it too if there's room.

(This is pretty much how the BF:BC2 queue worked.)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/#!/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489773065156/


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

My BF3 doesn't want to work since I updated it, won't find any servers or connect to any games .

Although haven't tryed it since Monday, maybe (hopefully) the servers were down?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah I've been _disconnected_ twice since the new patch. Sucks when you've got a class score as well


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Not worth it for me.

The third map pack isn't due till the end of the year/early 2013, I can safely assume I won't be playing BF by then.

Great game, but there's going to be newer/better games released in the near future.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

pc gamers feel free to add me
http://bf3.pixel-edge.net


----------



## fbmbmx (Jun 16, 2012)

brilliant game, better than cod i think


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

I stupidly paid for the cod elite and I will never pay for another "premium" service again what a complete waste of money. These companies are just thinking up new ways to make us pay for the same game twice.


----------



## browner01 (Jul 6, 2012)

i think battlefield 3 an cod mw3 are awful... newer games arent fun any more... to many issues.... i still play them though lol


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

BF3 is still epic. Even if you do suck for a few games you can always come back into it if you just sit back and be a bit stealthy for a bit, unlike COD where there's basically no where to be stealthy.

Had a few games yesterday and there's nothing better than getting a kill with a stinger on a helo .


----------

